
Ask HN: How do you keep track of your pricing plans in your SaaS? - augustocallejas
Specifically, the interaction between a customer&#x27;s current pricing plan, and the features that you enable for them. I&#x27;m trying to validate an idea of a pricing plan service that would run alongside your application that would track pricing plans, which customers are on which plan, and the features each plan enables (including tracking usage levels, e.g. the silver plan allows up to 10 messages per day and customer X has used 2 messages of out 10 today).
======
jhabdas
Take a look at resin.io. You don't need to keep track if you build something
novel and extremely useful then charge an arm and a leg to make it scale.

~~~
mtmail
Did you mean a different service? I don't see the connection to pricing plans.
"Resin.io brings the benefits of Linux containers to the IoT. Develop
iteratively, deploy safely, and manage at scale."

